# Pen Blank Source



## eharri446 (Dec 5, 2016)

I am looking for a source where I can get a Burgundy, Gold, and white blank for a customer or where I can order his fraternity letters like a laserline inlay.

Does anyone know who might carry these?


----------



## campzeke (Dec 5, 2016)

Check with Exotic Blanks. Look at their sports team blanks for the colors you want. Sorry I can't help you with the frat lettering.


----------



## Charlie_W (Dec 5, 2016)

Jonathan Brooks should be able to cast that for you.
Stan Cook can engrave And backfill the letters.

Both are here on IAP.

Good luck!


----------



## magpens (Dec 5, 2016)

In addition to their sports-colored blanks, Exoticblanks has others.  You might find the colors you want amongst their "super spirals"

This one has burgundy and black colors but I think there is one which includes gold & white. . I remember buying one.

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Super-Spiral-Resin-Blank-Double-Twist-Burgundy-and-Black.html


----------



## TonyL (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a  3.5 inch section of Florida state colors. Can't say how which colors which turn-out. You can have it.


----------

